# Datei lässt sich nicht löschen



## Laubie (21. Mai 2013)

Hi!
Ich habe ein komisches Problem.

Auf meinem Server läuft u.a. ein Owncloud-Server. 
Immer wenn ich ein Update aufspiele, sichere ich die Dateien mit tar. Eigentlich lösche ich die Dateien nach einem erfolgreichen Update dann wieder.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass root die Dateien nicht löschen darf.

rm: cannot remove 'owncloud_backup.tar.bz2': Permission denied.

Das Backup habe ich als root erstellt, ich müsste es dann doch als root auch wieder löschen können?!?

ein lsattr gibt mir: ------------e-
wie bei allen anderen Dateien im Verzeichnis auch.

ach ja: Die Datei liegt im Hauptordner des Webs. Ich hatte aus Bequemlichkeit einfach ein BAckup vom Ordner web/ gemacht.

Irgendeine Idee?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (21. Mai 2013)

*vorKopfSchlag*

der Übergeordnete Ordner hatte das immutable flag gesetzt 

Jetzt geht's

Danke trotzdem

Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat:

chattr -i /Verzeichnis


----------

